# This is the Chrome Report 10/6



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

Fish are beginning to be taken more as the water clears. During my time spent 9a-3p . 3 fish day from FH pier. 26 inches being the biggest. Fish have been picky hitting light and short. Popular set ups have been black jigs tipped with 3-4 maggots, in-line spinners and spoons have caught fish. Jigs far out producing the others. I've also heard second hand that the lower reaches of the Grand have been seeing fish too. Total from short pier today 10-15 fish.


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the great report. 3 fish is a great day anymore.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

TheShoreman said:


> Fish are beginning to be taken more as the water clears. During my time spent 9a-3p . 3 fish day from FH pier. 26 inches being the biggest. Fish have been picky hitting light and short. Popular set ups have been black jigs tipped with 3-4 maggots, in-line spinners and spoons have caught fish. Jigs far out producing the others. I've also heard second hand that the lower reaches of the Grand have been seeing fish too. Total from short pier today 10-15 fish.
> View attachment 195139


Shoreman: Which pier is FH? Since you posted it I figure it's not a big secret I'm just not familiar enough with all the piers in Ohio yet to know them by initials. Thanks for any help you can give to a fisherman who's been transplanted in Ohio and loving it!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fairport harbor. There is a short pier which he was on and the one in the background on the left is the long one accessed through headlands park.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

OK, after looking at the map that's the best guess I could come up with. Thanks again (especially for the quick reply)!!!


----------



## Erieangler51 (Sep 24, 2012)

Just edited my post with a little more info. I'm not sure though how to get to the short pier he was on.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Erieangler51 said:


> Just edited my post with a little more info. I'm not sure though how to get to the short pier he was on.


Hmmm? Thanks for the additional intel. As I have never fished there before I surely don't know. I do have friends in Cleveland that may be familiar so will ask them for the details. Thanks again Erie, that's what I love about these forums is the good exchange between those of us who love to fish (and some of us live to fish, ha-ha). I've gotta get east and try some of these rivers and piers. Much shorter drive than my usual steelie haunts in northern Michigan!


----------



## Brandini (Apr 21, 2008)

Raylaser said:


> Hmmm? Thanks for the additional intel. As I have never fished there before I surely don't know. I do have friends in Cleveland that may be familiar so will ask them for the details. Thanks again Erie, that's what I love about these forums is the good exchange between those of us who love to fish (and some of us live to fish, ha-ha). I've gotta get east and try some of these rivers and piers. Much shorter drive than my usual steelie haunts in northern Michigan!


Take RT 2 to Fairport Harbor RT 283 exit, go north to RT 535 (stay to left) follow it till it ends at lake. The short pier is there. Small fee to park. Also a launch ramp.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

Cool


Brandini said:


> Take RT 2 to Fairport Harbor RT 283 exit, go north to RT 535 (stay to left) follow it till it ends at lake. The short pier is there. Small fee to park. Also a launch ramp.


Cool, thanks for the detailed info Brandini, much appreciated!!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Brandini said:


> Take RT 2 to Fairport Harbor RT 283 exit, go north to RT 535 (stay to left) follow it till it ends at lake. The short pier is there. Small fee to park. Also a launch ramp.


No fee if you park just outside the port authority building.


----------



## Raylaser (Apr 8, 2015)

ldrjay said:


> No fee if you park just outside the port authority building.


Thanks!!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

No problem. Save the $5 bucks and walk 75 yards that way.


----------



## mmukav (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice fish! 
Anyone having luck fishing off the long break wall?


----------



## TheShoreman (Sep 17, 2015)

mmukav said:


> Nice fish!
> Anyone having luck fishing off the long break wall?


Yea I've heard perch have been on early am and over night at the light house.


----------



## NooB24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Probably gonna head to that pier in the morning.. never been there but this is my cousins last day here and would love to get him hooked up.. anyone do any good there today?


----------

